# Rodbaston....



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Is there going to be a Rodbaston show this year or not?


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

As far as i know yes.

Also remember theres the West Midland expo for first time this year

West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zak said:


> As far as i know yes.
> 
> Also remember theres the West Midland expo for first time this year
> 
> West Midland Reptile Society


Too far to travel I think  Its about 45 min. from here and I'm not supposed to get any more animals this year so the 'rents might be a bit reluctant. Rodbaston, however I think is closer and the 'rents said we can probably go if they are having a show this year. :2thumb:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:gasp:
Just saw Metamorphosis are going, will try get there now as I will probably have some b-day money to spend.


----------



## Zak (Jan 7, 2008)

Thats what i like to hear. 45 minutes is nothing! Some of the breeders are coming 6+ hours. Be well worth the travel and that listis going to grow and grow.


----------



## Dextersdad (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll go to Rodbaston. Get in there 1st thing though. I got there 25 mins into it last time and there were a few good things left but most of it I saw walking out when I arrived.

Still, I got the 2 boas I was after.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Zak said:


> Thats what i like to hear. 45 minutes is nothing! Some of the breeders are coming 6+ hours. Be well worth the travel and that listis going to grow and grow.


Well, I just asked my mum if we could go and she said yes, after she promised we would go I told her it was about 45mins away and she just rolled her eyes  :lol2:
I want to go look at the royal pythons and try buy (if I dont have them before then) 1 congo green mantis, 1 orchard (spelling?) mantis, stick insects, 3 species of cockroaches (true death heads, hoodlights and leaf) and try talk my mum into a tarantula and if products/live foods are going to be sold there I will want a small heatmat for insects, possibly some live foods, hides and anything else I fancy buying on impulse Lol. 

Dextersdad - Would you still recommend it though? I heard to take food and drinks aswell?

ty : victory:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

rodbaston was great last year, really busy though. when is it on next?

(by the way I'd take food if I were you!!:lol2


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i didnt manage to get around the show, couldnt get aay from my own tables lol.. but from reports it was a good one.
will be looking to go again this year


----------



## ackie123 (Jan 18, 2009)

when is rodbaston?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

november


----------

